# anyone training for Tour de Scottsdale 10/2/11?



## BigBadConrad (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking for an occasional training partner as I prepare for the 70-mile Tour of Scottsdale, my first-ever road race, in October. I've been riding regularly for 1.5 years and in the last few months have been averaging 2-3 rides and per week and 400-600 miles per month. I live in Scottsdale (Loop 101 & Raintree) and my typical rides are a 30-mile flat out-and-back route, a 50-mile flat loop down 64th St. and through downtown Phx, a 50-mile loop through Cave Creek and Carefree with some climbs, and a hilly 60-mile loop through Fountain Hills and Rio Verde (includes going up 9-mile hill). I average 15.5-18 mph depending on the route and typically carry 4 bottles and do not stop during the ride (other than for traffic signals). I've made great fitness and performance gains but almost always ride alone, and have fallen into the habit of doing the same rides and pushing a hard solo pace on each and every ride, but not doing any structured intervals or sprints or hill repeats. I'm 5'10", 175 lbs., 47 yrs. old with pretty good form. Strong descender, pretty good climber. I would join the Bicycle Ranch group rides but I can never get free on a Saturday morning. I did the Tour route a few weeks ago for the first time at what I thought was a decent pace but was disappointed that it took me over 4 hours. Looking at last year's results, that would put me well below my goal of finishing in the top third of my age group.

I typically do a longer ride on Sundays, and get in a shorter ride one or two weekday mornings, but no set days, just depends on work schedule. I will be mixing in a day on the spin bike on weeks when I can only get out twice. Hoping to ride with someone who knows some good hilly routes on Camelback and Mummy Mountains and/or would like to join me on some of the other rides to push each other, get more used to drafting, etc., and maybe do the Tour course a couple times before October. PM me if intersted.

Thanks,
BBC


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

If you are riding the course in about 4 hours solo, 3.5 should be easy. Having the right of way at intersections and drafting will knock a lot of time off.

I was just over 3.5hrs last year, top third age and overall. This year I'll be in the over 60 group, and hope to finish well under 3.5 hours, if the weather cooperates. I'm in MI now, so I cant ride with you, but when in AZ I normally ride Mummy/Camelback. Repeats up Mummy are a good way to get climbing legs. Hummingbird is the road you want. It is steepest heading West from Mockingbird/68th. It is a long, steady climb heading South from Northern/Ironwood.

Sage Dr off of Invergordon is a good climb up the East side of Camelback, as well. It is a dead end, but work doing at least one time.

Up the South side of Camelback, the toughest is Dromedary, it touches 20%. I usually go down it, and climb Grandview/Red Rock, that's steep enough, touching 12%. Arcadia>Valle Vista>56th is a good climb, too. It is hardest going up Arcadia.

Here is a typical route through the area:


----------



## BigBadConrad (Aug 30, 2010)

*thank you*

Thanks, zmud! Good information. I have a Garmin Edge 500 so loaded your tcx file and will try to follow it as a 'course', though have not had much success with that feature so far. I will also spend some time today writing out a cue sheet for the ride in case the Garmin doesn't cut it or keeps telling me I'm "off course". I hope I can figure out the sections you rode more than once. Looks like you have a few variations of that ride up on ridewithgps.com that I will have to try as well. If you get to town much in advance of the race and want to get in a ride, let me know.

Much appreciation,
BBC


----------



## tjkm (Jul 24, 2011)

BBC, think I see you on mtbr in the AZ forums? I just joined this site today and am thinking about TDS as well. I have not ridden over 50k yet in one ride, so I do not have the base you are at. This race falls squarely on my wedding anniversary, so not sure if I can/should do this race. I have never done a road race before, and would like to make this my first one.

I live at Hayden & Grayhawk and ride parts of the course in my normal loop. I have not ridden the 9 mile hill, but drive out there when hitting the comp loops @ mcdowell.

I am out of the picture for the next week, but will PM you to see if we can connect for a ride.


----------



## BigBadConrad (Aug 30, 2010)

Yep, that's me. I check in now and then but haven't posted on there in a while. Actually, haven't ridden the mtb much at all this summer in favor of the road bike, mostly because I can move faster and stay cooler on the road bike. By all means, let me know if you ever want to join up for a road ride. I have a few good routes that cross your path. I live at Raintree & Loop 101, so we could meet up somewhere convenient for both of us easily enough.

Just did zmud's ride (below) this morning/afternoon. Wow, some major hills there, but at least they're short! A few missed turns (and the heat) slowed me down, but a great route that I look forward to hitting again. Thanks, zmud!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Conrad, glad I could oblige. I will be ready to ride the Wed before the TdS. I get in Tuesday.


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

My wife and I are doing it again this year. We will be riding about 56 miles of it over the next few weekends, weather dependent. We could meet up with you at 100 and thompson peak or frank lloyd wright. But -- I think you are going to be faster than us and likely drop us on the hills, so, we aren't likely the training partners you need.
Thanks to zmudshark's descriptions of camel back and mummy mtn, that is now one of my favorite out and back rides. I can easily do a short 30 or longer 50 mile ride going there and back home.


----------



## BigBadConrad (Aug 30, 2010)

maximum15 - just left you a PM.


----------



## tjkm (Jul 24, 2011)

BBC, I think I might be sitting this one out. This race falls on my wedding anniversary.............although my wife is 'okay' with me doing this, my gut is telling me otherwise. Advice anyone?


----------



## trussdude (Jul 8, 2011)

I will probably sign up this week and will try the ride route a couple of times before hand.

My 18th anniversary is next Sunday. There is also a motorcycle race in New Mexico that I want to race. My wife told me told me to go. I'm going.


----------



## trussdude (Jul 8, 2011)

I did a solo 70 mile ride right at four hours today.

I'll try to do the actual course route in the next two weeks.


----------



## AC911 (Apr 30, 2011)

There is a TdS training ride every Sunday starting at 7AM at DC Ranch Market Street. For more info: https://www.facebook.com/ScottsdaleCyclingFestival


----------



## PMacAZ (Apr 4, 2010)

7 AM training ride from the Safeway parking lot at DC Ranch tomorrow, Sunday 9/4


https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=186644778072020


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

How hard is this ride? I think I'm getting talked in to taking someone's place.

I'm in ok shape, but the farthest I've gone is about 45 miles, so far. I'm not too concerned about finishing with a good time, just finishing!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

It's not that hard.


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

zmudshark said:


> It's not that hard.



Good. I think I'll put on my 12-25 cassette, just in case!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm 60, and ride it on a 12-25.

Here's the elevation profile:


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh man, my quads are gonna be on fire!!!!


----------



## BigBadConrad (Aug 30, 2010)

*good luck everyone!*

Good luck to everyone racing in Sunday's TdS. Be safe, ride hard and have fun!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I just looked at the results, BBC, no wonder the last time I saw you was at the start. Nice going!

PS-- I know where that sign on your avatar is


----------

